# POC jam sesh



## YakSerious (Jun 21, 2013)

Anybody jam in POC...i can play sun-wed night pretty much every week if anybody is interested...can roost up a drummer as well, and I play bass..lemme know


----------



## Boating Man (Apr 2, 2012)

What kind of music do you like to play? There's a few of us here in Victoria always ready to jam if we can. David


----------

